# Chuck Kimbrough Health Problems



## SJacquez (Sep 28, 2001)

Found this at the R/C Conference Page


From: Jay Kimbrough
Date: 7/1/2010 5:47:00 PM Eastern
Hello everyone 

As some of you may have notticed it has been awhile since my Father has checked in here, On May 1st, while he was getting into a friends car to go down to the beach and watch his friends slope sore their R/C gliders, when he slipped and fell face first on the side walk. At first we thought it was not a big deal, he just had a few stitches above his left eye brow and on the center of his fore head and some sore hands and elbow. 

That was on a Saturday, on May 1st, went and saw the Dr. he thought considering all he was in good shape. On May 5th he woke up and his right leg from knee to ankle was red warm and swollen. By 5:00pm we knew it was time to go to the Hospital. After several hours their it was determined that the infection in the leg had turned to being septic. He spent five days in the Hospital And then 3 weeks in a rehab to try to get him up and walking again it was decided to bring him home and try to get him going again. That was June 12th. We had begun to make progress on getting him back to his old routine when on Tue night I notticed his catheter bag was not filling up. Called a nurse out and changed the catheter to a new one. The next morning it still had not filled up. The Doctor showed up and determined that his kidneys were starting to shut down. 

Anyway right now he is resing comfrotably, He has many other health problems mainly with his heart, and had already decided he did not want any extra messures taken to exstend his life.

I want to just say and I know most people feel this way about their Dad. That I have been lucky enough to have as a Father one of the nicest most loving inteligent Fathers in the whole world. He alwayse took the time be it at the track or on the phone to help anyone with an R/C car problem,


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Steve,

Thanks for posting this on the different boards.

For those of you who DON'T know who CHUCK KIMBROUGH Is - he is one of the most incredibly nice people you could ever meet. He's a pioneer in RC, he's been a maker of Great RC Products since the 70's - if you are of the PRAYING TYPE! Say a prayer for Mr. CHUCK KIMBROUGH!


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

thoughts and prayers for chuck and his loved ones


----------



## tweakedt3 (Aug 12, 2004)

Thoughts and prayers to one of the pioneers of the sport and his family .


----------



## bulitbill (Sep 24, 2002)

Jay's dad, Chuck Kimbrough passed away today. Keep Jay and his family in your prayers.
Bill Kellum


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Chuck was such a nice guy he always was a great personality to have at an event.

Sir, you will be missed.

Jay, 

My thoughts are with you my friend.

Joe Myers


----------



## nitro4294 (Oct 15, 2004)

*After loosing my father when I was 15 after 2 years of fighting cancer, I know this is not easy. My prayers to you and the rest of your family.*


----------

